# New Building on Berthoud Pass



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's forest service. User fee's are a big worry there. The forest service swears up and down that is not going to happen. Vail Pass has the recreation fee program going on. Part of the reason is that there have been so many conflicts between human powered and motorized users. There are several areas on the pass that motorized traffic is not allowed but is frequently invaded by 'bilers. Also, human powered users would use trails that were main thoroughfares for sledders. The fee was instituted there in part to pay for rangers to patrol the area, which they do.
Berthoud Pass is a designated wilderness area. No sleds allowed. So if anyone has a sled there they are pretty much being blatant about it and stand a good chance of getting caught in the middle of the season. Late season violators do pop up and they are quite reckless. That is why I now carry a "disposable" lock in my pack. 
The forest service fee could pop up, but right now it seems unlikely.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I should have said the porta potties and no trash removal...
Yes, you are right there were porta potties on top of the pass.


----------

